# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Small Island Project

## Corilliant

My first WIP.  :Smile: 
I made the original hand-drawn map around March...scanned it but never really did anything with it.
Original: 

WIP:

----------


## lonewriter

I like the shape, I've done one in Bryce.

----------


## Chashio

Very nice and interesting form to the land; the kind of view you can really get into and explore.

----------


## Corilliant

Well, after who-know-how-long I found the time to update this.
A3 Sheet, inked. I will probably digitise it soon.

WIP 2:

----------


## Vellum

Have at it, looking like a very nice start.

----------


## syris

Don't think I've seen maps done in that style around here before...looks quite nice...

----------


## lostatsea

> Don't think I've seen maps done in that style around here before...looks quite nice...


 There are a few members that map in this style. Jaxilon jumps to mind as he is one of my favorites. There are others but I  am at a loss for names.  :Blush:  Sorrry guys !

----------


## Corilliant

:Very Happy:  Replies!

I would love for some advice on what the colour palette/theme should be.

----------


## Chashio

What kind of vibe are you going for?... Natural coloration would look pretty cool on this - at least it would give a very straightforward picture of what the land is like and could look very nice on display. Anything in particular you're using the finished map for?

----------


## Vellum

Corilliant
I was just was looking over Larb's new thread (the lost bastille), he's done something very similar to what you have started here.  Check it out, may give you some ideas.   and have some rep for a good start.

----------


## Corilliant

Ah, thank you! I will definitely take a look.
(Yay nine rep now, haha)

Yes, I think I'm heading for natural colouration...
I'm not going to use the map for anything in particular at this stage, I think.

----------

